# How old is my kitten?



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello if you don't know me yet, we took a kitten from the streets 9 days ago, because the mother always leaves the babies.

I am still wondering how old my kitty is, first thought she could be 6 weeks now, but her fur looks like she is already older.
She likes to bite on carton boxes, I think she is teething. And today I looked in her mouth and took pictures and she already has little teeth like you can see on the picture. I red kitten starts teething in the age of 5-6 weeks, so she must be older right? at the first day she was small like a guinea pig without the kitty legs. Now she is one head bigger.

What do you think how old little hoshi is?



























Adorable kitten - YouTube


----------



## pchel (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll guess 8 weeks. Each cat is different. I had one baby who was 1lb when is sisters were weighing 2 and he was half their length, so it is hard to go by size sometimes.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know, but wow wow wow, the cuteness. I love her coloring!


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

pchel said:


> I'll guess 8 weeks. Each cat is different. I had one baby who was 1lb when is sisters were weighing 2 and he was half their length, so it is hard to go by size sometimes.


yes its not easy to tell, the vet can tell while he is looking at teeth and weight and size and fur :3

I weighted her now she is 1,8 lb


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

October said:


> I don't know, but wow wow wow, the cuteness. I love her coloring!


yes me too she is really beautiful :kittyturn


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Kitties vary a lot in size from the runt of the litter to the largest and by breed influence, as well early nutrition. With her ticked tabby coat, maybe some Abyissinian or Oriental genes in her background as ticked tabby isn't a common tabby pattern in DSHs, but who really knows? My guess is Hoshi's 8-10 weeks. She's definitely a cutie-patutie for sure tho.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

yes this could be. I will ask the vet maybe they will know more


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

My guess is 8 weeks, judging by the size of her teeth. But what catloverami says is absolutely right, so she might be older depending on her background as a baby (runt of the litter, nutrition, etc)

She is lovely! look at that belly


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

Lenkolas said:


> My guess is 8 weeks, judging by the size of her teeth. But what catloverami says is absolutely right, so she might be older depending on her background as a baby (runt of the litter, nutrition, etc)
> 
> She is lovely! look at that belly


thank you :3
well i have no idea about the litter. but I know that she did not eat a lot on the streets and that's why she is properly more little than normal.
At the first days I could feel her backbones pretty much, but today she got 3x more weight.


----------



## Miyu (Aug 26, 2011)

I was at the vet now and they say she is abut 9 weeks :3


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

She is adorable! And I am glad the vet could give you a more definite answer.


----------

